# Codesys 2.3.9.40 Visualisierungsproblem / "Aktualisierung"/"Neuladen" der Startseite



## KingHelmer (14 April 2014)

*Codesys 2.3.9.40 Visualisierungsproblem / "Aktualisierung"/"Neuladen" der Startseite*

Hallöchen,

ich habe ab und zu nach dem Übertragen der Software das Problem, dass die Startseite der Visualisierung "spinnt".
Diese besteht aus einem Textfeld und einem Eingabefeld.

Wenn ich etwas in das Eingabefeld eingeben will, so "löscht" es dessen Inhalt nach ca. 1-3 Sekunden und aktualisiert somit die Startseite.

Ich weiss nicht, wie ich den Fehler besser beschreiben kann.
Bisher bin ich das Problem nur durch das mehrmalige Löschen der Software und Neubeschreiben des Controllers losgeworden.

Das Problem tritt auch nur auf der Startseite auf, alle anderen Seiten funktionieren einwandfrei.

Kennt vieleicht jemand das Problem oder kann mit meiner verwirrenden Beschreibung etwas anfangen?
Oder kann man den Controller irgendwie dazu zwingen, jedesmal die Visu-Seiten neu zu laden?

Das ganze läuft auf einem 750-881 Ethernet-Controller.

Grüße, 
Flo


***Ergänzung: Innerhalb von Codesys im Online-Modus funktioniert die Visu-Startseite einwandfrei. Dieses Problem tritt nur über die Webvisu auf dem Browser auf.***


----------



## gravieren (14 April 2014)

Hi

1.Lade dir die  2.3.9.43 von CoDeSys herunter  oder die    2.3.9.42 von Wago.
  (Nur mal vorsorglich)

2. Gehe zu alles bereinigen und alle übersetzen.

3. Notfalls den Controller neu starten oder auf  "Kaltstart/Ursprung"   gehen/machen.


Gruß Karl


----------



## dingo (14 April 2014)

Hi,
wie gravieren schreibt, sollte das mit der '42 Version behoben sein.
Wenn die Visu online aus der CODESYS funktioniert,
liegt es an der Java- Runtime, hier sind Sicherheits- Mechanismen lt. ICS- Cert eingefügt worden.

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## gravieren (14 April 2014)

Hi

P.S.:  Aktuell ist die CoDeSys   V2.3.9.44   ( vom 10.04.2014)


Gruß Karl


----------



## mc161 (14 April 2014)

Hallo,

vielleicht liegts auch hier drann:

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...ntendGeneral_cms_de&lang=de&q=a500690&x=0&y=0

Gruß mc161


----------



## snaglist (29 Mai 2014)

Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem. Wenn bei download des Projekts eine Fehlermeldung kommt, dann wird diese Visudatei fehlerhaft übertragen und kann nicht überschrieben werden. Auch durch ein erneutes Übertragen des Projekts in die SPS bleibt immer noch die fehlerhafte Datei vorhanden. 
Die Lösung war nach Rücksprache mit Wago (in etwa) so:
Codesys beenden
Controller neu formatieren und extrahieren
Codesys Starten und erneut übertragen
Controller starten

Jetzt sollte es wieder gehen und auch nach einer Änderung wird die Datei neu übertragen.
Vielleicht hilft es ja.

Grüße


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Mai 2014)

Hi Snag,

also ist die Problemlösung seitens Wago alles vom Controller zu schmeißen, praktisch Werkseinstellungen, sowie condesys ebenfalls neu zu starten.
Das empfinde ich als keine ausreichende Lösung. Bei mir passiert das mit der Visu bei jedem 20. Mal, was ich schon viel finde.

dennoch danke für die Info!

FLo


----------



## lord2k3 (29 September 2014)

Hallo, ein Neustart ist nicht zwingend erforderlich.

-codesys schließen
- Projekt bereinigen
- erneut einloghen 

Das Phänomen tritt auf wenn ein Projekt auf den controller geladen wird, wenn gleichzeitig die webvisu per Browser geöffnet ist.

Gruß lord2k3


----------

